# The BBQ Ritual - this ruffled a few feathers at work!!



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

It's the only type of cooking a real man will do. When a man volunteers
to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into motion:

Routine ...

1) The woman buys the food.
2) The woman makes the salad, vegetables, and dessert.
3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along
with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man
who is lounging beside the grill -- beer in hand.

Here comes the important part ...

4) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL.

More routine ...

5) The woman goes inside to organize the plates and cutlery.
6) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is burning. He
thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer while he deals with
the situation.

Important again ...

7) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN.

More routine ...

8) The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins,
sauces and brings them to the table.
9) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes. 

And importantly ...

10) EVERYONE PRAISES THE MAN AND THANKS HIM FOR HIS COOKING EFFORTS.

11) THE MAN ASKS THE WOMAN HOW SHE ENJOYED "HER NIGHT OFF" AND, UPON SEEING HER ANNOYED REACTION, CONCLUDES THAT THERE'S JUST NO PLEASING SOME WOMEN!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Is there a problem with this, then?

Delegation of menial tasks seems efficient to me.

Dave


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Here comes a cyber clout, Dave :!: :lol:


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi crissy,
It is nice to know that my wife is not the only one to discover how it should be done.
It did however take years of training for her to learn the correct sequence, and master the art wherever we happened to be.
It does appear that you have omitted to soak and clean grills afterwards ready for your next "Night Off" after pouring hubby his well deserved nightcap. 
Personally a good brandy does it for me.  :twisted: :roll:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just to stir things :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

I've seen many blokes preparing salad etc but NEVER seen a woman cook on a BBQ :wink: 

....................................there, I've said it, now I'm going to take cover under the van


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Why should a woman volunteeer to do the BBQ ? Most are sensible enough, if someone else wants to cook, to let them do it. We keep the myth that men are better at it alive because it suits us. They aren't, as all women know.

G


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

> We keep the myth that men are better at it alive because it suits us. They aren't, as all women know


.................. personaly, I wouldn't keep a myth alive if it meant having to eat food that you could cook better yourself :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## popwud (Jul 18, 2005)

:lol: at Crissy's observations. :lol:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

When does he drink is beer??????????????


----------

